

Apple to charge $99/year to publish Safari extensions (claims developer) - UnoriginalGuy
http://www.reddit.com/r/apple/comments/397bn6/apple_wants_me_to_pay_100_to_continue_publishing/

======
UnoriginalGuy
You can read the email Apple sent out here:
[http://www.reddit.com/r/apple/comments/397bn6/apple_wants_me...](http://www.reddit.com/r/apple/comments/397bn6/apple_wants_me_to_pay_100_to_continue_publishing/cs0zx0t)

